# sls pic and normal for comparision



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

both frogs are same age same clutch tourquise and bronze auratus understory lines, even thought the second frog might do just fine in time it is a spindley leg frog and frogs like these should not be sold bought or bred.
thought id post a comparison pictures so people can see the sometimes subltle difrences
craig


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

good photos, and a great reference, thanks for posting.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

thank you otis 
craig


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

this should go into the beginners setion as a sticky!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, it should, or in the care sheet section by common problems.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you very much for the photos! I'm sure that will definitely come in handy for those of us who panic at the slightest twitch


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I see no photos!?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

markbudde said:


> I see no photos!?


 
Me neither


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmm weird mabey when they changed the board over , ill see if i can dig the pics up and repost , this was an old thread i link to in another post.
craig


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

here there are found them via canadart lol , my own pics borrowed from an thread
craig 
sls frog 









normal healthy frog


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

wow - now the the pics have been recovered this should be stickied! Great reference photos Craig!


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for reposting these, I've always wanted to see a comparison. These will certainly help out a lot!


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Would you euthanize that frog or let it grow up? It looks like it could probably get around fine.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

markbudde said:


> Would you euthanize that frog or let it grow up? It looks like it could probably get around fine.


mark i dont kill off any froglets unless they are suffering this one was doing fine and just up and died about 2 months he got around and feed ok but was never 100% , its easier to notice once you raise a few babys , out here a few like him get sold and i cant say im thrilled with the results i have seen.
i put aside a 10 gal for the misfits and let them live out as much of a life as they can , i wont sell or give them away in case their bred, most only get a few months anyway.i think all of us can spare a 10 gal for this.
craig


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

bgcabot said:


> Thanks for reposting these, I've always wanted to see a comparison. These will certainly help out a lot!


np at all glad u found it usefull
craig 

afterdark Re: sls pic and normal for comparision

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
wow - now the the pics have been recovered this should be stickied! Great reference photos Craig! 
thanks mike , to the admins fell free to reuse the pics if u see fit in any way you like, im sure other would gladly donate pics for a sheet on sls
craig


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree that these pics are very useful, all the other pics I could find were frogs with severe sls. With a frog like this, how do you define whether or not it has SLS when it can get around and eat fine?
-mark


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

mark doing ok and doing well are 2 deferent things , growth is slower , speed is slower and a very passive nature is noticed. alone this frog would pass for fine , in a group it would be easy to pick out.i personally judge by an overall personality and mobility of a frog in if its sls or not.
craig


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the sls froglets seem have a much larger/longer tail? I noticed this in the froglets with sls I have worked with.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

somecanadianguy said:


> mark i dont kill off any froglets unless they are suffering this one was doing fine and just up and died about 2 months he got around and feed ok but was never 100% , its easier to notice once you raise a few babys , out here a few like him get sold and i cant say im thrilled with the results i have seen.
> i put aside a 10 gal for the misfits and let them live out as much of a life as they can , i wont sell or give them away in case their bred, most only get a few months anyway.i think all of us can spare a 10 gal for this.
> craig[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

